
Ask HN: How to become productive quickly in front end dev as a system programmer - senorsmile
I come from a background in systems programming.  Eventually turned into a sysadmin which morphed into this whole DevOps thing.<p>Browsing the landscape of frontend development is daunting, to say the least.  Trying to get a small web app running seems to be quite involved.  There are lots of competing frameworks, not to mention ES6 compilers etc. I have found what appear to be good resources on JavaScript, but explicitly don&#x27;t cover the &quot;DOM&quot; at all.  Other resources assume you can&#x27;t figure out HTML, and spoon food you bit by bit over 100&#x27;s of pages worth of explanation.<p>Is there a &quot;best&quot; resource or resources (online or paper) for a current programmer who just needs the meat of how to get stuff done in the front end? (I will admit that I&#x27;m drawn to VueJS as a framework, but that of course assumes you know what you&#x27;re doing).
======
ice109
reacttraining.com. do the react essentials tutorial. it has everything you
need to get started. I just made the jump last month because we have no front-
end dev (so now I'm doing full stack)

